# أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#1575



## ramyghobrial (14 مارس 2006)

*أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#1575*

الحقيقة الموضوع دة منقول  واللي كاتباه واحدة ست بس مش عارف هي عايزة اية من  الرجاله من غير يالا ياريت اشوف تعليقاتكم في الصفات دي وياريت يكون اول موضوع ليا في المنتدى يكون عجبكم.

*أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البنات ومسح كرامته في الأرض* ​


هناك أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتبدو عادية بالنسبة له، أو بالنسبة للرجال الآخرين، ولكن تذكر .. أنت تعيش في مجتمع به نساء ومنهم شريكة المستقبل أو زوجتك الحالية، وأنت تقوم بتصرفات معينة تثير سخريتهن اللاذعة ولن تفلت من التريقة وتقطيع الفروة مطلقا، وأهم هذه الأشياء هي: 



*الأسئلة الكثيرة البلهاء* 


أنت يا عزيزي تسأل أسئلة كثيرة وتستفسر عن اشياء عديدة، والمرأة لا تحب هذا الرجل، فهي تنبهر بالشخص الهتاش الفشار الفهلوي الذي يقول دائما "عارف .. عارف" ولا يسأل أبدا، وعليك ألا تبدو كالساذج  من وجهة نظرها – بل اعمل فيها أبو العريف ولا تستشير أحد أمامها. (((سبحان الله)))



*امتلاك حذاء واحد *


عادة غريبة جدا عند الرجال سواء الأغنياء والفقراء، وهي الاعتماد على حذاء واحد فقط، وشراء حذاء آخر حين ينقطع القديم أو يهلك تماما، وتلاقي عند كل رجل حذاء بقاله معاه سنتين على الأقل، وخلي بالك أن البنات تهتم بالأحذية جدا، وملاحظين إنك كل شوية عمال تجيب لبس جديد ولكن حذائك هو هو مبيتغيرش، وهنا تكون موضع سخريتهن. (((ااقل جزمة  رجالي عدلة ب 150 او 100 لكن البنات اغلى جزمة ب 100 )))



*الصلع *


لا يوجد تفسير معين لظاهرة السخرية من الصلع، لدرجة أنها أصبحت شتيمة من هو غير أصلع، فحينما يريد شخص أن يسب شخص آخر فيقول له "جرى إيه يا أقرع انت"، فالصلع شيء طبيعي ولا يغير في الشكل مثل بعض الصفات السلبية الأخرى، ولكنه ينال النصيب الأكبر من التريقة خصوصا لو رايح تخطب، ولذلك الحق نفسك قبل ما تبقى سرميكا. (( خلقة ربنا واللي يغلط في خلقة ربنا هايروح ......مارينا   ياجماعه بهزرهايروح الناااااااار))



*نفس الهدوم *


اتحداك لو كان عندك بنطلون صيفي وآخر شتوي، فأنت تعتبر القميص والتيشيرت هما اللبس الصيفي، أما البلوفر والجاكت هما اللبس الشتوي، أما البنطلونات الجينز والجبردين فهي هي مبتتغيرش بتغير الفصول، ولكن تذكر يا عزيزي أن معظم البنات عندهم بنطلونات صيفي وأخرى شتوي ولكنك لا تلاحظ ذلك، ولكنهم يلاحظون استمرار ارتدائك للبنطلون الذي عفا عليه الموسم وانتهى. 



*البهدلة في الملابس *


البنت قبل ما تقعد لازم تشوف الكرسي نضيف ولا لأ، أما الولد فنادرا ما يفعل ذلك في أي مكان، كما أن البمن لما بتيجي تحط رجل على رجل، فهي تظبط البنطلون والبلوزة عشان ميتكرمشوش، ولكن الولد يندلئ على الكرسي ويحط رجل على رجل بعفوية من غير ما يظبط اتجاه الكسرة وتتسوية القميس من البطن، وهذه السلوكيات المتكررة يا عزيزي تجعل الملابس مدهولة ومهرولة وألفاظ أخرى كثيرة تقولها البنت في سرها لو كانت مؤدبة، أو تجرسلك في (المنتئة) كلها لو كانت غير ذلك. (( هايعمل اية مش فاضي )))



*التجشؤ العلني* 


زجاجة البيبسي هي مأساة أي بني آدم، حيث التكريع يكون إلزاميا بعدها، بل وهناك بعض الأشخاص يشربونها مخصوص من أجل استخراج التكريعة والشعور بالراحة والتنفيس عن المعدة. 



ولكن البنات لها طرق مختلفة في كتمانها، والمصيبة أن هناك بعض الأولاد يخرجون التكريعة بشكل علني وبدون كسوف، بل هناك من يتنافسون في التكريعة الأطول والأعلى صوتا، وهي أشياء إذا بدت لك فكاهية ومرحة إلا أنها عند البنات تدل على أنك "ياي" "سوفاج" "بيئة قوي". ((((انشاله عنهم ماحبوها )))) ولا اقولك خليها في سرك وبلاش قدام خطيبتك



*زيادة الوزن* 


مهما كانت المرأة رفيعة إلا أنها تشعر بأن وزنها زاد، وأنها يجب أن تعمل دايت، ولذلك تجد كل البنات عاملة دايت وكانهم فاكرين الدايت ده موضة مثلا. 



أما الأولاد فنادرا ما تجد ولد عامل دايت، بل أنه ينال سيل من السخرية والشتيمة إذا قال لأصحابه عامل دايت، ولا أنسى حين ذهبت لشراء بيبسي دايت لزميلتي، فنظر لي البائع نظرة لا داعي لشرحها الآن، كما أن الولد بشكل عام عمره ما يعترف بزيادة وزنه، ومهما كان بدينا إلا أنه يشعر بأنه أرشق البشر، ولكن تذكر أن الكرش والطخن بشكل عام يثير سخرية البنات خاصة في مرحلة الخطوبة. ((طيب افرض انة مش بمزاجه هايعمل اية يعني هرمونات يعني مهما عمل دايت هايدنة زي ماهو))


*الشيخوخة المبكرة  
*
تحب المرأة نضج الرجل ولكنها تكره شيخوخته، والمشكلة أنها تجد شريكها مصابا بالشيخوخة المبكرة على الرغم من أنه لسة في عز شبابه، فهي ترى أن التوقف طويلا أمام قراءة النصائح العلاجية في الجرائد، ومتابعة المسلسلات بتاعة القناة التامنة، والتأمل في الأفلام التسجيلية، والرغبة في الجلوس وحيدا على شاطئ البحر، ترى كل ما سبق على أنه كآبة وعلامات شيخوخة مبكرة وابتعاد الشريك عن الروشنة والكحرتة، وتنتقده على ذلك كثيرا. ((طيب اية الحل انا بقول يتجوز واحدة تانية ترجعه لزمانة ولشبابة مش يمكن هي السبب في انه عجز من كتر المشاكل))




*العرق الكثير  
*

تحافظ المرأة على نفسها من العرق بصورة كبيرة، فحتى لو كانت بتعدي الشارع على الطريق السريع والعربات قادمة بسرعة جنونية، تجد المرأة لا تجري كي تعبر بسلام خوفا على نفسها من العرق في الحر، فنادرا ما ترى بنت عرقانة، ونادرا أيضا أن ترى شابا لا يشر عرق من كل حتة وتلاقيه كمان فرحان قوي بنفسه وواقف يكلم البنات ويقولهم "إيه الحر ده .. الواحد طالع عينه" وهو لا يدري أنهم لا يطيقون النظر إليه ولا يشمون رائحته. ((انااللي اعرفه ان البنات بتستخدم مزيلات العرق اكتر بس في دي عندك حق امال ريكسونا واكس وكنز العطور بيعمل اية))
 


*الحلاقة بحتة إزاز  
*
حلاقة الذقن مزاج عند بعض الرجال، ولكنها عند الآخرين مجرد شيء روتيني متعب ممل يمارسوه بقرف وباهمال مما يترتب عليه مظهر للذقن يوحي بأن الرجل قد استخدم حتة إزاز وحلق بيها، بدلا من استخدام مكنة حلاقة، فالشعر متنطور في كل حتة في وشه، والتعاوير عاملاله حفر، وتحت دقنه شعر لسة متحلقش، وهو ما تلاحظه الفتيات جدا.




*حكايات الواد الجن  
*

صحيح البنت بتحب الولد الفتك، ولكن البعض يفهم "الفتك" بطريقة خاطئة، أي يفهمها بأنه يجب ان يكون مجرما ولديه سجل جنائي وسوابق سرقة وبلطجة، ولذلك نجد الولد نازل حكايات للبنت عن تاريخه المجيد في خدعة زملاء المدرسة والنصب عليهم، والجري بالسيارة دون دفع حساب البنزين، وتخريب الدي جي وترجيعه بدون دفع غرامة، وبيع ملوخية لصديق على أنها بانجو، وما إلى ذلك من أشياء تثير اشمئزاز البنت بداخلها لأنها ترى أن الفتاكة ليست في السرقة كما يعتبرها هو.
 


*التبول في أي مكان  
*
تلاقي الشلة كلها طالعة رحلة تبع الكلية وكله ماسك نفسه ويرفض تلبية نداء الطبيعة، إلى أن يأتي الروش بتاع الرحلة ويعلن عن زنقته الكبيرة وأمله في الوصول للرست بأسرع وقت ممكن، بل ربما يوقف الاتوبيس وينزل يعملها في الصحراء، وذلك بالطبع يا عزيزي نوع من أنواع الترويش والتهييس والضحك أمام البنات، ولكن تأكد أن البنت تقول بداخلها بعض الألفاظ عليه يصعب كتابتها هنا. 



فالتبول في أي مكان وفي أي وقت، عادة مترسخة في المصريين بشكل كبير، وكانت هناك دراسة ما نشرتها بعض الصحف منذ سنوات تؤكد أن كوبري 6 اكتوبر معرض للتهالك في أعمدته الرئيسية بسبب تآكلها نتيجة أملاح البول.(((ههههههههههههه هاقول اية ليها حق الحقيقة ))) 




*الأمجاد العاطفية  
*

أكثر ما يثير خنقة البنت من الولد، حكاياته عن أيام ما كان روميو وفالنتين في المدرسة والمنطقة والمصيف، فهي تسمع الكلام ده من كل ولد تقف معاه، وللأسف نادرا ما نجد ولد لا يتحدث عن ماضيه العاطفي المجيد، وذوبان البنات من شعاع عنيه. 
 


*التهام الطعام  
*
لا يوجد سبب منطقي لظاهرة استمتاع الرجل بالأكل بصورة شرهة بل ومقرفة أحيانا، والغريب أنه يعتبر ذلك نوعا من الرجولة والصحة ويتباهى بذلك أمام الزملاء في أنه يأكل بشكل سريع وهيموت من الجوع وأن الأكل بالنسبة له مسألة حياة أو جوع، وهذه العادة تقرف البنات بشدة خاصة في الجلسات الجماعية على الغذاء. (((بقى ياكل في سرة))



يالا اشوف أرائكم بقة الكلام دة ينفع صحيح


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مارس 2006)

*موضوع خطيررررررررر يا رامي بجد 

وفطسني من الضحك بالذات دي 




			فنادرا ما ترى بنت عرقانة، ونادرا أيضا أن ترى شابا لا يشر عرق من كل حتة وتلاقيه كمان فرحان قوي بنفسه وواقف يكلم البنات ويقولهم "إيه الحر ده .. الواحد طالع عينه" وهو لا يدري أنهم لا يطيقون النظر إليه ولا يشمون رائحته. ((انااللي اعرفه ان البنات بتستخدم مزيلات العرق اكتر بس في دي عندك حق امال ريكسونا واكس وكنز العطور بيعمل اية))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بتحصل ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 مارس 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *موضوع خطيررررررررر يا رامي بجد *
> 
> *وفطسني من الضحك بالذات دي *
> 
> ...


 
طيب ابقى خلي بالك بقة علشان انت عرفت اية اللي بيحصل والبنات عندها مكر رهيييييب جداااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مارس 2006)

*هههههههه الحمد لله 

شكرا يا رامي مش نجيلك في حاجة وحشة يا خويا 

الحمد لله عندنا محل اكسسوار حريمي هشوف مزيل جبار للصيف 

احوش في ثمنه من دلوقت ههههه*


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

ايه ياباشا الموضوع الجامد دة  اول مشاركاتك معانا  تبقى  قنبله كدة على دماغنا 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه بس 100 100 يارب دايما  تفضل كدة مشاركتك  جامدة  وفعاله 
رحبوا معايا بالعضو راممممممممممممممممممممممممى


----------



## †gomana† (14 مارس 2006)

*ايه ده ياعم رامى ده يابن كنيستنا *
*مدخلينك تعمل معانا كدة طيب بس لما اشوفك بس*

*ايه الموضوع ده كلها انقلاب على البنات من اولها مش لما تاخد نفسك الاول*

*بس موضوع جميل وبيحصل كتير*
*شكرا ليك يا باشا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *هههههههه الحمد لله *
> 
> *شكرا يا رامي مش نجيلك في حاجة وحشة يا خويا *
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه طيب اي خدمة ياعم وقد اعزر من انزر


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ايه ياباشا الموضوع الجامد دة اول مشاركاتك معانا تبقى قنبله كدة على دماغنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه بس 100 100 يارب دايما تفضل كدة مشاركتك جامدة وفعاله
> رحبوا معايا بالعضو راممممممممممممممممممممممممى


 

اولا شكرا على الترحيييب الجميييل اوي دة 
وبعدين هي مش جت على دماغكم طيييييب الحاجات دي صح ولا غلط وهانعمل استطلاع ونسال الموضوع دة بيحصل ولا لا واي الحاجات اللي بالظبط اللي دايما بتيجي على الجرح ويالا منتظر ردكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده ياعم رامى ده يابن كنيستنا *
> *مدخلينك تعمل معانا كدة طيب بس لما اشوفك بس*
> 
> *ايه الموضوع ده كلها انقلاب على البنات من اولها مش لما تاخد نفسك الاول*
> ...


لا اصلي ياعيني شايفكم عملاين تقطعو في الولااااااد :t32: 
قولنا لا بقة نعمل حبة قنابل كدة ونشوف اخبارها اية
يالا ونتقابلفي قنبلة جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

*غريبة.... هو في رجال ما يستعمل مزيل العرق؟ هو الانتاج داه فقط للستات في مصر ولا ايه؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

قشطه يا مان
الظاهر يا شباب رامى حينضم لحسب الرجال
اهلا بيك يا راااااااااااااااااامى
و يا رب تكون سعيد معانا


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *غريبة.... هو في رجال ما يستعمل مزيل العرق؟ هو الانتاج داه فقط للستات في مصر ولا ايه؟*


ايوة طبعا في كل العالم فية ناس لسة مش  بتستخدم المزيلات صدقني انا كنت في فرح والعريس نفسة مش حاطط مزيل عرق شفت المصيبة يالا مش مهم وشكرا على ردك ومشاركتك


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> قشطه يا مان
> الظاهر يا شباب رامى حينضم لحسب الرجال
> اهلا بيك يا راااااااااااااااااامى
> و يا رب تكون سعيد معانا


 
اساسي ياباشا احنا تبع حزب الرجاله امال انت فاكر اية مش شايف عمال اعمل اية 
وشكرا ليك على الترحيب


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> ايوة طبعا في كل العالم فية ناس لسة مش بتستخدم المزيلات صدقني انا كنت في فرح والعريس نفسة مش حاطط مزيل عرق شفت المصيبة يالا مش مهم وشكرا على ردك ومشاركتك


 
*طيب, انا اخذ بالي من حبايبي في المنتدى, اي واحد يتأهل, ارسل له علبة مزيل عرق للعرس بتاعه...*


----------



## †gomana† (15 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عسل اوى يا دودى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عسل اوى يا دودى*


 
ربنا يخليكي جومانا كلة من زووقك والله بس مين دودي والنبي:t9:  اصلي مش لاقي ولا دودي رادد عما بالنيابة عنها ولا عنه الف الف شكر


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *طيب, انا اخذ بالي من حبايبي في المنتدى, اي واحد يتأهل, ارسل له علبة مزيل عرق للعرس بتاعه...*


 
انشاء الله وانا كمان ممكن اشارك معاك في الحكاية دي علشان بس يبطلو شماته فينا بس ربنا يستر ومش يطلعوا فتوى ولا فتا تحرم فيها مزيلات العرق زي ماحرمو الورد كدة 
وشكرا يامديرنا على الرد


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 يونيو 2006)

*انا بنشط الموضوع تاني علشان ناردين تشوفه بس *


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#*

كلام جميل


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#*

*موضوع  جميل جدا

شكرا

العدرا معاااكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#*

*موضوع  جميل جدا

شكرا

العدرا معاااكم[/CO​LOR]​*


----------



## just member (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء يفعلها الرجل وتثير سخرية وقرف البن&#*

*هههههههههههههههههه
بجد مش قادر امسك نفسي من كتر الضحك
حكاية غريبة فعلا 
شكرا يا رامي
تعيش وتضحكنا من قلوبنا كدة

*​


----------

